# After Embryo Transfer Query (went to toilet)



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello!

I wonder if you could help me on something that's just been bugging me.  Today I had my first ever embryo transfer.  I had drunk loads of water so after transfer was busting for the loo and they let me go.  When I went I really needed a number two as well and now I'm worried that that action would push the embryos out. Do you think it that could be the case?  I just couldn't help it and needed to go.

Thanks very much

Bx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
You embryos are nice and snug in there and this will not push your embryos out 

Good Luck with your 2 ww hope it gives you your dream 

x x


----------

